# Good pet wipes or dry shampoo?



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

Does anyone have a favorite dry shampoo or pet "wipes?" 

I am looking for something to clean off Princess' beard and sometimes ear tips after she eats her canned food. We recently made the switch from kibble to canned due to food sensitivities. She's doing better and LOVES the canned food but I don't love the lamb-y smell that sticks to her face! I am looking for something very gentle/natural. I've tried wet washcloth/paper towel and that doesn't seem to cut it. I simply can't put her in the sink and wash her face after every meal. I just want her to have a nice, clean face and not to smell like lamb!

Maybe gentle, unscented baby wipes would work. Anyone tried this?

Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I did try some pet wipes, Earthbath Grooming Wipes, but used them for the other end! :biggrin1: They were a green tea leaf fragrance and I could not stand the fragrance they left behind. I do not like a lot of different fragrances, so others may be fine with it. Then I tried baby wipes. Personally, I found that a warm washcloth worked as well as anything - the terrycloth that washcloths are made of is rougher and seems to do a better job of cleaning. I just found the wipes to be less than satisfactory for cleaning, although I do keep some in the car for emergencies as I figure that would be better than nothing. I clean my guys' faces with a warm washcloth. I wonder if mixing a bit of baby shampoo or a mild pet shampoo meant for faces with warm water and then dipping the washcloth in that, ringing it out and washing the faces would help remove the odor left by the food.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe try a no rinse spray?

Espana
http://www.espanaproducts.com/itemdetail.php?sku=ESP0200DC&=

Pure Paws
http://store.purepaws.net/No-Rinse-Spray_p_27.html

Love your avatar of Princess! Would love to see more pics of her


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Pampers baby wipes, unscented. There are lots of people online who SWEAR by them and use them to get rid of tear stains as well, I do use them to clean Gucci's eyes at night and I have to say, they are great!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I've found that a wash cloth dipped in water with Tucker's shampoo works better than wipes. I sometimes have to wash his face several times to clean it good. Then I rinse the
wash cloth well and wipe his face several times to remove as much if the shampoo as possible. Sometimes I pour warm water over his beard to remove the shampoo if I've put to much in the water. If anyone has found a better way, I'd love to know about it also.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the pampers tip kara. I too like the earthbound wipes...but find a drop of shampoo on a paper towel works just as well.


----------



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the great ideas, everyone! I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I always use the waterless no rinse shampoo in spray for the dirty oily beards. I put a wash cloth behind the beard spray until wet leave for a minute or two and wipe in a downward motion. Choose one with a smell you like. I use this because it is easy and dries fast.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Dog wipes are too smelly and poor Roki is alway sneezing when I use them. Warm washcloth (microfibre) is the best. I also bought Cool'n Dry pet shammy (rubbery towel that absorbs water like mad - perfect for drying dog after bath). Sometimes I use it to wipe his beard and muzzle and it takes off a lot of dirt. 
I also think that wipes is waisting of money. Better buy good washcloth!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You're welcome.

I have also recently tried the Milk of Magnesia/ Peroxide/ corn starch mixture to get rid of some staining Gucci was getting on her beard..weird that this never happened til this year (?) Maybe they changed the water or something.. and that works really quite good as well. I had to apply it 3 times to get them to completely go away (overnight), but now I am just maintaining with the Pampers wipes before bed on her eyes and beard, and paws.. 

Kara


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thumper said:


> I have also recently tried the Milk of Magnesia/ Peroxide/ corn starch mixture to get rid of some staining Gucci was getting on her beard..weird that this never happened til this year (?) Maybe they changed the water or something.. and that works really quite good as well. I had to apply it 3 times to get them to completely go away (overnight),


Kara . . .I'm assuming you're talking about the pasty peroxide found in beauty supply stores? How do you keep Gucci from smearing it in her mouth during the night? Isabella has yellow staining in her beard . . .she drinks only bottled water.


----------

